# Your Thoughts



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I have recently acquired a Daiwa Sealine 50H reel. I want to use it for surf casting I think but do not know how well I should expect it to perform. 

Questions are:
1) Since this is not a mag'd reel should I even consider using it as a surf casting reel? 

2) I also could use a recomendation for a 12' rod to pair it with if it is useable as a surf casting rod.


Thanks


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I dont know what others would say but I wouldnt try it w/ a 50....but now that I think about it....i think Surf Cat casts with a 50


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a 20 size and it's perfect for me. Some people go up to a 30, but a 50 is going to be huge.

Hope this helps,
Chump


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That is a big reel for surfcasting. The spool will be much heavier than the 20 or 30 which are used commonly for surfcasting. The magging is not neccessary for surfcasting. Read the posts on tuning reels and apply things one at a time. I use a GS555 Penn from time to time and it is in the same size class and it works OK. As for a rod the only production rod I would recomend for that reel is the OM heavy's since it should balance the reel.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Digger said:


> That is a big reel for surfcasting. The spool will be much heavier than the 20 or 30 which are used commonly for surfcasting. The magging is not neccessary for surfcasting. Read the posts on tuning reels and apply things one at a time. I use a GS555 Penn from time to time and it is in the same size class and it works OK. As for a rod the only production rod I would recomend for that reel is the OM heavy's since it should balance the reel.


Yeah definitley the OM Heavy.....Digger's dead on with that!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*yep*

I bought the 50 to have a reel large enough for use in yakking baits out for cobes or sharks, but was surprised to find out that it can be cast without too much trouble. It wouldn't be my first choice for distance casting or holding all day, but if the fish are in close and your going to spike it, it will work fine.

Just don't hit it for all it's worth, take a few gentle casts to get used to it before trying to horse it out there.

You can always glue in some mags for additional control if you need to without much trouble. 

(assuming a metal spool)

THe OM heavy is a good match for the reel.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*When casting*

with the 50 I underfill the spool a good bit, there is still plenty of line for most critters, and it will be much easier to control than a full spool. Only if yakking far out would I consider filling the spool full of line.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advise on the OM. Just what I had in mind. I just spooled it with about 150 yards of 30# cajun for backing and topped that with 150 yards of 50# power pro. Still lots of room on the spool but like someone mentioned I didn't want to overload the spool.


Thanks again.
:beer:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Isn't the 50H a plain jane conventional reel with no centrifugal brakes? If so, it'll be a beast to cast and it'll leave a good mark on your thumb if you get the spool spinning fast. Not impossible, but along the same lines as casting with a Penn 4/0, not the easiest task in the world.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Honestly I don't expect to throw real far. I am a novice at surf casting so I will stay within my limits. 

By the way yes it is a no frills reel. Doesn't seem overly large but a little heavy. I think I can manage the weight and I wont try to spool the thing when I cast.


Thanks everyone. 

Any feedback on the line set up??
:fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Underspool it with 30lb mono.


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Underspool it with 30lb mono.


I started with that for a backing and topped that with 150yds of 50# braid. 

Good enough??


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I would have gone the other way around. Even with 50lb braid, when the inevitable blowup takes place its gonna be a nightmare to pick it out. Additionally when landing large fish in the surf that braid can present a problem to wet (easily cut) hands. Of course shock leader can handle the latter problem, but personally I would spool the reel with 300 yards or so of 50lb braid and then top with 100yds or so (however far you're going to cast) of ~30lb mono, then definitely use a sturdy shock leader for casting.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The 40's are popular casting reels. I believe GS 555 is about the same size as a 40, The 50 is a little larger. These reels cast well with 40# mono (.024" diameter). Smaller diameter lines will make it harder to cast. Although I have both a 40 and 50, I prefer Newell reels for ease of use and maintainability when fishing. 

So, until you become proficient casting the reel, use larger size mono line. Consider 40# and possibly 50#.

As far as rods go, do yourself a favor and put the 12' rods out of your mind. You will need something in the 13' to 15' range. It will provide you the advantage of making a slow, controlled cast. I believe the last casting tournament held in Hawaii several ago was won by a 40 on a 15' rod. It was the 40# competition and the distance was 181 yards. Our tournaments have featured 40, 60 and 80# competitions.

A very popular rod that will meet your requirements are the Nitros that are made in China. They are very inexpensive and come in a range of sizes. Do not confuse the Nitro made in China with the Tommy Wheeler Nitro. The Nitro made in China is a proven ulua pole.

I have no affiliation with Nitro. I do have a relationship with several tackle shops in Hawaii that stock Nitro rods and blanks. Hopefully you will be able find a retail shop on the mainland that stocks these rods. If not, you can send a PM and I'll help you along.

There are other (more expensive) alternatives.

Aloha,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Here's a link to the Hawaii Ulua Fishing board..

You can search the board or ask for advice.

http://www.hanapaa.com/bbforum/index.php

Don


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

I fish a lot with a 50 and have magged it to make it a bit more managable. Esp at night..

I use 8kg line and under spool it a fair bit @ 8 mm of spool lip showing .

Not sure quite what distences I am getting with it as I have never bothered to throw it over grass to find out but it looks to be about 120mtr
throwing 6oz and bait with a killwell qt6 rod ( nz made two piece 13.6ft )


----------

